# Hind Leg Smaller Than others



## Philippa (Jul 16, 2012)

So I'm new here but I've searched through the forums and can't find anything about this topic so I hope it's okay that I'm starting a new post about it.

Long story short, when I got my new puppy (at 8 1/2 weeks old) we noticed that her left hind leg was moving a little funny when she walked. She didn't pay any attention to it and we assumed it was because she was overweight at the time (the lady I got her from fed her human food all the time). Now that she's lost the weight, she's still having problems with it. It is physically skinnier than the other leg, and looks to be a tad shorter when you put them next to each other, but it looks like the left one is dropped a bit.

I took her to the vet today and they took an x-ray and the vet was extremely unhelpful. She said she has no idea what it is and I should get a second opinion. She also said that, as London is so young, surgery can't be done at this time anyway. So I'm going to wait until she grows a bit more, then get a second opinion. However, the pelvis is supposed to be fine so we can rule that out. But I'm wondering if there's anything anyone on here can think of.

It's definitely not a luxating patella (they ruled that out) and it doesn't seem to give her any pain, she's just walking funny.

Based on what I saw on the x-ray and the feeling around I've done on her legs and knees, I think she was born without a knee cap on that leg. Has anyone ever heard of this? I know it can happen, but it's very rare. 

There's nothing that can be done right now except keep her off of it (she's a puppy, yeah right!) but I thought I'd see.

Thanks for any help


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Philippa. 

Did your vet at least refer you to a specialist of some kind? 
I'm not sure what it could be, perhaps some kind of malformation due to poor
breeding. Where did you find this breeder? Where you given any papers along
with your puppy? Did you try contacting the breeder about this? How old is your
dog now?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am thinking the same thing LS a deformity of some kind. I would get another opinion or see an orthopedic specialist


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would also recommend an orthopedic specialist. I wouldn't wait. There may be exercises, conditioning, supplements that you can do now that would help. she is still growing, obviously, so perhaps you can help. I would also want an x-ray done of her hips to check for legg perthes (avascular necrosis of the femoral head). It doesn't usually occur that young but its possible.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

It could also be from an injury. My puppy was dropped by a family member at 12 weeks old and her hip was dislocated. I was told by the vet that as she grew it may not develop properly due to lack of blood supply from trauma from the dislocation which would lead to a withered appearance. Luckliy she came through it 100% ok and has a normal looking and functioning leg.Your puppy may have had some kind of trauma that has led to a lack of blood supply and thus withering of the leg. I would contact your breeder and ask about any possible injuries. It could definitely also be a malformation from bad breeding. Does she have papers that you can check to see how close her lines are? Did yo see the parents when you bought her?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

For something to develop when she is this young, it makes me feel like it is some kind of congenital condition or deformity. I agree with the others, I think an immediate visit to the orthopedist is in order.


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm thinking it's a deformity of some kind too.Legg Perths usually starts to show around 9 months my vet told me.My Odie has Legg Perths Disease and was diagnosed at around 10 months as he was skipping on rear leg. I thought he had something in his paw. Odie's legs are the same size.
I would get the second opinion as soon as you can.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, I think I would definitely ask for a second opinion, it does sound like a birth defect of some kind to me.


----------



## Philippa (Jul 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Welcome to the forum Philippa.
> 
> Did your vet at least refer you to a specialist of some kind?
> I'm not sure what it could be, perhaps some kind of malformation due to poor
> ...


She referred me to the orthopedic specialist they have there... who was conveniently not in town that day so they wanted me to come back when he was (having to pay another office visit fee). 

It wasn't a "breeder" that I got it from, it was a lady who had two chihuahuas that had babies. I just wanted a pet (not anything expensive or show-quality) so I didn't think that was a big deal. Oops... She gave me CKC papers for London (which I am finding out are not nearly as reputable as AKC) and I saw the dad and he looked fine. And she is only 10 weeks right now. 

My friend mentioned that, if she was favoring that leg from a young age because she was so overweight and had that duck waddle going on, that it's very likely the muscles just need some time to grow (similar to what happens to humans when we favor one side). As she isn't in any pain on that leg and seems very eager to use it, I'm thinking it might be that.


----------



## Philippa (Jul 16, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> I would also recommend an orthopedic specialist. I wouldn't wait. There may be exercises, conditioning, supplements that you can do now that would help. she is still growing, obviously, so perhaps you can help. I would also want an x-ray done of her hips to check for legg perthes (avascular necrosis of the femoral head). It doesn't usually occur that young but its possible.


She had an xray of the hips done as well and they looked fine, according to the vet. And, as I'd already read about legg perthes, I was looking on the xray for any signs and they don't seem to be showing yet (yes, I know I'm not a doctor but I've seen quite a few xrays so I feel at least competent enough to be able to tell if there's a problem in the femur). 

As for exercises, my friend did actually suggest that we put a children's water wing floaty around London's tummy and let her swim in the tub! I thought that was hilarious (though I don't think I'll be doing that any time soon).


----------



## Philippa (Jul 16, 2012)

OzChi said:


> It could also be from an injury. My puppy was dropped by a family member at 12 weeks old and her hip was dislocated. I was told by the vet that as she grew it may not develop properly due to lack of blood supply from trauma from the dislocation which would lead to a withered appearance. Luckliy she came through it 100% ok and has a normal looking and functioning leg.Your puppy may have had some kind of trauma that has led to a lack of blood supply and thus withering of the leg. I would contact your breeder and ask about any possible injuries. It could definitely also be a malformation from bad breeding. Does she have papers that you can check to see how close her lines are? Did yo see the parents when you bought her?


I actually contacted the lady I got her from the day I took her home when my mom noticed the waddle she was doing and she said she hadn't known of anything and that she seemed fine to her. My mom mentioned it might have been something that happened at birth. Like how human babies can sometimes come out with a shoulder dislocated but where the doctor will pop it back in, momma chi had to do it or something. 

On the papers I got from her (CKC, not AKC) how would I check to see "how close her lines are?"


----------



## Philippa (Jul 16, 2012)

just cindy said:


> My Odie has Legg Perths Disease and was diagnosed at around 10 months as he was skipping on rear leg. I thought he had something in his paw. Odie's legs are the same size.


That's so weird that you say that, because that's exactly what my last dog, Renegade, did! We thought he was just being prissy when he walked and as he never showed any signs of pain we never thought anything of it. He was a rescue so I had no sort of medical history on him or anything. But he was always skipping one of his back legs. Maybe that's what it was! How weird...


----------

